# New kid from... NEW JERSEY!



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

jersey! i will be taking quite a few trips to vermont and new hamp ster this winter, more riders are awlays welcome. you ride creek?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i live in jersey during the summers but once winter hits ill be up at mt snow in vermont all season. welcome to the site!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Yeah I've bought a season pass at Creek the past two years. The first year wasn't bad... a bunch of the times I went it started snowing so the conditions were actually great. But last year was just awful. I think me and my friends are skipping out on the creek passes this year.. maybe just a triple play pass if we get some snow this year. I definitely want to make a trip to vermont.. I heard Killington is a good spot.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

what kind of riding do you like to do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, ideally I love park, I just picked up a new freestyle Ride board/binding package at the meadowlands sale last year. Unfortunately, I'm not skilled in the freestyle area lol. I've taken one too many spills, so I go a little easy on the jumps and rails. So I would say I've gotten more into the freeriding. I wish I started when I was a lot younger because that seems to be when you have all the balls to try anything lol.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you go to vt you should check out mt snow than, they have a dope park and its way closer to drive there then killington. i could give you a few pointers in the park if you end up coming up here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome dude, thanks so much I will definitely look into it!


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

hey im from NY moved out to south lake tahoe for 6 months to ride never left 5 years later here i am 

give it a try when ur still young


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

East coast! I use to ride creek but it's just too small so I trek to VT. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

yea i use to ride creek and VT . if any of you ever get a chance to hit tahoe do it . 6 or so sick mountains all with in a hour or so 

thanks for the welcome 





THE JIB CRIB


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for the late response, this might be random, but if you're from Jersey check out my little side project clothing line at Trew Jersey — Home.


----------

